# Ka-T questions



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

I might be trading my buddy my white 96 200sx and a grand cash for his 95 240sx (both 5spd and identical white rims) but his has a custom green paint with green ghost flames plus i gotta give him a grand. but i really want to boost the 2.4 rather then the sr20det conversion. i was looking on turbokits.com and saw a turbo kit for the Ka that "safely adds 100+whp on stock engine" but i dont know wanna blow my engine cus of false advertisement. Does anyone know anything about this kit? I also didnt see anything about including a fuel pump or any kind of tuning and thats really all i didnt see that i think is necessary (im not the most knowlagable person for turbos)
would i really be able to use this kit on totally stock EVERYTHING under the hood and exhast? and if not, what else would i need? 
im obviously gonna put a turbo back on eventually
Thanks for any help possible
link
second one down


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

how about dont buy your buddys with weak offset wheels,and a lame paint job and you buildy our own, that sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

that's a pretty sketchy statment...I wouldn't turbo a hyundai and expect a safe 100hp...damn things nearly blow rods with stock...

As to the car man...why trade? keep yours and put that grand inot rebuilding the engine or good turbo setup...but that's your call...

As to power...try a search...I think someone posted that the ka24de can handle right at 500hp before it throws a rod...I.E. it throws the rod at 500...but that's a guess cause I'm not too sure...since I don't plan on keeping a 4cyl in mine I haven't looked to much into that...I believe I saw it here though

try a search see what you can find on the stock ka24...but really...save that grand...and use it plus whatever you have to put into your turbo if you did swap cars...so now you'll have how much? nearly two grand maybe?

Use that to rebuild the ka...THEN buy a good turbo setup and your set

that's my take on this...or...use all the money on a REALLY good turbo setup along with fuel and ecu...cause you can't JUST turbo ya know...you'll need more fuel...and a computer that can keep up with it all


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.ka-t.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6263

Please read this...then follow up with questions afterwards...


----------



## s14_RB (Jan 24, 2006)

hey man, if u have a sr20det swap already just keep it and build on that. KA-T in my opinion (and I know people may disagree, but like I said MY OPINION!LOL) are only worth it u plan to put alot of money in interials. Non turbo engines arent built for the boost, so they tend to break (key in the the guy who will argue) What im saying is KA-T are fine as long as you do them RIght or run low psi, but hey if u have a SR20 already dude, justbuild on that man! 1000 bucks could get some stuff done man! 

Oh and no way are KA-T good up too 500whp without some serious mods!! If horsepower is ur goal, get a RB or VG series motor. I have a RB25 in mine and I love it. Much easier to get horse out of a straght 6 turbo man (RB) I my self just got dyno at 250whp and 255torqe at the wheels(stock flywheel of RB25det is 236hp) and I just have turboback, FMIC, And S-AFC2. Cant wait till i can put a GT30 on there. The swap aint that hard either.
But remember if ur after drifting, u dont need 300 some horse, a sr20 would be perfect!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree with the 2 paragraph, not the first. KAs can easily handle 300whp with the proper tuning on stock blocks. Just because they didnt come from the factory boosted doesnt mean they cant handle it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> I agree with the 2 paragraph, not the first. KAs can easily handle 300whp with the proper tuning on stock blocks. Just because they didnt come from the factory boosted doesnt mean they cant handle it.


Some people manage to mangle low milage KA24DET's with less than 300whp, even when they're not doing something overtly stupid. My buddy Brett had a good setup, GT28RS bottom mount on an S13 DE. He dyno'd at 198rwhp with a tuned ECU, but he lost compression on cylinder 4 suddenly, one day. Bad things can happen to good setups. Basically, I think the only way to go is to build a KA, despite the fact that it's expensive. Management for a setup at or below 350rwhp is usually not tunable enough to completely prevent running at the lean A/F ratios that jeapordize KA's so quickly. It's simply dangerous to run boost above 10psi on a stock internal KA. 

That doesn't mean I'm going to stop doing it...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

if i get a good shape DE im gonna T it......but im more likely looking for a shell.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you'll notice i included "proper tuning" this at the very least includes a ecu re-tune or complete standalone


----------



## broken40s (Feb 8, 2006)

friend of mine boosted a ka with over 100k miles to 13 psi at about 300 hp and it took 6 months to blow the head gasket....bottom end is pretty sound but he had to run race gas to keep the knock down


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Fuel management?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

never mind


----------

